# My stupid, weird one-man skramz project.



## Resham (May 31, 2013)

http://ecflyf.bandcamp.com/

Would bet that most people won't like it, but I just feel like there's too much electronic music in this forum. Even if it's of aquired taste, it can't hurt to listen to anything else once in a while.

So I've been doing this project for a couple of months now. Working on my first full lenght. I've only got about 15 fans, but I'm a DIY hipster and I dig it that way, yo. Mostly inspired by bands such as father figure, Suis La Lune, The Saddest Landscape and I Don't Want To Know Why The Caged Bird Sings. possibly a bit of iwrotehaikusaboutcannibalisminyouryearbook and Raein, but I suck at judging music (even if it's my own) and I'll just listen to random songs and dig them so I'm not sure if you should trust me about this.

So, yeah.


----------



## Demensa (May 31, 2013)

Well you were right when you said that it's an acquired taste.  The more I listen to it, the more I enjoy it.
I had a listen to the last couple releases you did.
The vocals are honestly not my thing, but I do appreciate many aspects of the style, if from afar. I enjoyed 'id rather drink 90Y-DOTA-biotin' the most out of the bunch.


With this style of music, it's hard to tell if you're making mistakes in your guitar playing or not (And really, it doesn't matter), but anyways, it sounds like you've created what you set out to do, so well done.

Can I ask if you write all of this down, so you can play it later, or is it more improvisational?


----------



## Resham (Jun 1, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Can I ask if you write all of this down, so you can play it later, or is it more improvisational?


I've got a lot of problems with my concentration, so 80% is lucky hits with improv and the other 20% are random riffs I made up a couple of minutes prior and forgot after playing improvs. Probably not the best thing to do.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 1, 2013)

Resham said:


> I've got a lot of problems with my concentration, so 80% is lucky hits with improv and the other 20% are random riffs I made up a couple of minutes prior and forgot after playing improvs. Probably not the best thing to do.


Indeed. I problem I see is if you're going to play it live for example, what are you going to do if you can't replicate it? What about fans that want to play it? I think it needs more of a structure and less randomness. As to the style, it's _really not_ my thing, but that's a matter of personal preference rather than your singing vocals.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 2, 2013)

Resham said:


> I've got a lot of problems with my concentration, so 80% is lucky hits with improv and the other 20% are random riffs I made up a couple of minutes prior and forgot after playing improvs. Probably not the best thing to do.



Well it all depends on what you're going for. If you're _trying _to write songs with structure and more predictable elements, as well as a more polished sound, I'd recommend more practice and trying to figure out the whole song before you record it.
You have a lot of good ideas here and if you refined them a little, it would probably be a lot more accessible to new people listening.
Of course, if the randomness and lo-fi sound is what you want, then go for it.


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 6, 2013)

Go for it dude.

There's a jazz piano player who never plays a single structured song. Every concert is what ever the bangs out. At that moment kind of music. People have listened to him do this for YEARS. If this is the genre your going for then go all out!


----------



## Oneiric (Oct 3, 2013)

I say if you want it then go for it man. Some of your guitar riffs are pretty cool. I listen to a lot of indie music that no one has heard of too


----------



## Aikooller (Oct 28, 2013)

dude i dig this, very good stuff


----------

